# 10% Point Rebate on AGR Redemptions



## frugalist (Mar 23, 2010)

Mrs. Frugalist and I both just got emails from AGR offering a 10% rebate on points used to redeem an AGR reward for Amtrak travel. Quoting from the email:

"Thanks for being an Amtrak Guest Rewards® World MasterCard® cardholder. Continuing to use your card now has even greater benefits. Each time you redeem for Amtrak® travel you will receive a 10% redemption rebate on all Amtrak travel, with points being redeposited into your Amtrak Guest Rewards account1."

So, a 20,000 point 1-zone bedroom reward will have an effective cost of 18,000 points.

I can't find any information about effective dates. Nor do I see any info about whether I'll get the rebate if I've already booked an AGR reward trip, but have not yet taken the trip (which is my situation).

Anyone else get this one?


----------



## ATXEagle (Mar 23, 2010)

I just got that too. I have two upcoming AGR trips reserved. I was wondering if I should cancel and rebook them in order to get the rebate.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 23, 2010)

Same here!

I have 2 awards booked for 20k each, and my traveling partner has another 20K booked. So should I or should I not? :huh:

I just noticed this statement:



> 1 Each time you redeem for Amtrak® travel, you will receive a 10% rebate, with points being redeposited into your Amtrak Guest Rewards account. Log in to your account at AmtrakGuestRewards.com. Offer limited to the member addressed in this communication. Terms and Conditions apply. *First purchase points must have been awarded to be eligible for the 10% redemption rebate.* See Terms and Conditions at AmtrakGuestRewards.com. Amtrak is wholly responsible for this rebate offer.


It appears to be targeted, but it also states you had to purchase points - which is most of us! :lol: 
But I see nothing about dates or prior redeeming.


----------



## frugalist (Mar 23, 2010)

Update:

I called AGR Customer Support to ask them about this promotion. Both reps I spoke to knew of the promotion and were very helpful.

I asked the first rep the effective dates and she said it was good for any reservation starting today. She had no information about an ending date. She told me when they come up with an ending date they will notify us via email. I then asked her if my existing AGR reward reservation qualifies for the rebate and she said, "Absolutely!" She then transferred me to an AGR Reservations Agent to make the actual transaction.

The reservations agent was quick, courteous and helpful. I had my AGR account on my computer display as we talked. I gave him my reservation number and within 1 minute he had updated my account. This involved putting the 20,000 points needed for the reward back in my account (transaction 1), crediting my account with the 2,000 point rebate (transaction 2), then taking 20,000 points back out of my account (transaction 3). Net effect: 2,000 points added to my account. No change was made to my actual travel plans or the reservation number.

Since we booked our return trip on my wife's account, I asked the reservations agent if we could get the rebate for her account now too. The agent took my wife's information and, again within a minute or two, my wife's account was updated with an additional 2,000 points with no changes to our travel plans or the reservation number.

Kudos to Amtrak and AGR. Don't know how long this rebate will last, so I would suggest making reservations ASAP. They can always be cancelled later if necessary.


----------



## frugalist (Mar 23, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> *First purchase points must have been awarded to be eligible for the 10% redemption rebate.* See Terms and Conditions at AmtrakGuestRewards.com. Amtrak is wholly responsible for this rebate offer. It appears to be targeted, but it also states you had to purchase points - which is most of us! :lol:


Traveler, I think you misinterpreted the bolded phrase. It refers to the bonus points you receive for making your first purchase with the AGR World MasterCard.


----------



## amamba (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't think purchasing points is a requirement. H got this email today, too and he has not purchased any points (he is the one with the AGR card).


----------



## ATXEagle (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Frugalist for calling to find out about this. That certainly helps to clarify things.


----------



## RRrich (Mar 23, 2010)

Dang it!! I booked two 20K trips but I called at 7:30 CDT and AGR closed at 8:00 EDT!


----------



## saxman (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, I just booked an AGR trip as well. I would think I would actually have to take the trip before getting the rebate right? I assume they automatically post too, or do I have to call about it too?


----------



## frugalist (Mar 23, 2010)

saxman said:


> Okay, I just booked an AGR trip as well. I would think I would actually have to take the trip before getting the rebate right? I assume they automatically post too, or do I have to call about it too?


As I mentioned in message #4 above, my AGR account was credited for the rebate immediately, while still on the phone, with the AGR reservations agent this afternoon. My reservation was made in early February for travel in December.


----------



## abcnews (Mar 23, 2010)

I also received the email. I have the Chase card, so I guess it means that we now get a discount for any AGR awards. A 20,000 point award will only cost 18,000. So it would be like getting a 10% bonus on any AGR awards.

Hmnn... not much value unless one takes a free trip. I guess they thought this out.

So if you don't go anywhere (for free - with an award) then it would have little value. However - if there is no expiration on the bonus program, then that would even be better. I guess time will tell.


----------



## frugalist (Mar 23, 2010)

I just noticed that the 10% redemption rebate is now listed as one of the regular benefits of the AGR World MasterCard on the AGR site.



> Your Ticket to: Free Rewards
> One card. One purchase. Huge rewards. Every time you use the Amtrak Guest Rewards® World MasterCard® from Chase1, you’re earning your way towards great rewards like free Amtrak® travel. In fact, after one purchase anywhere the card is accepted, you get 6,000 bonus points2, which are enough points for these options:
> 
> * Up to three roundtrip Coach trips on select routes
> ...


Maybe this is a more-or-less permanent benefit. We can only hope.


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Mar 24, 2010)

frugalist said:


> Update:
> The reservations agent was quick, courteous and helpful. I had my AGR account on my computer display as we talked. I gave him my reservation number and within 1 minute he had updated my account. This involved putting the 20,000 points needed for the reward back in my account (transaction 1), crediting my account with the 2,000 point rebate (transaction 2), then taking 20,000 points back out of my account (transaction 3). Net effect: 2,000 points added to my account. No change was made to my actual travel plans or the reservation number.


I just called this morning, and got a 4000 point rebate from my original 40,000 point redemption for my upcoming trip in April. 

I was on hold 7 minutes for the first rep, then maybe another minute or so for the 2nd rep. The first guy said the long wait was because they were backed up, precisely because of the promotion with people calling in to request the 10% rebate.

It seems to me it would be easier if AGR would just credit everyone with existing reservations automatically vs. having to phone in etc.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, really.

I didn't get the email, but I have an AGR World card, so I'm going to try to call sometime this week and get the credit.


----------



## RRrich (Mar 24, 2010)

What are they going by?? The date you redeemed the points (2/18/10) or the date that you will travel (7/21/10)

Kind of looks like they didn't have everything figured out when they announced the promo.


----------



## saxman (Mar 24, 2010)

So if I get my points rebate of 10% back. Then later I decide I can't do my trip and I cancel. I wonder if they will catch that I already got a 2,000 point rebate or if it's overlooked and I get my full 20,000 points back.  This is why I think its odd they give the point rebate BEFORE you do your trip instead of after. An agent might forget to go look to see if you got a rebate a while ago and credit account the full amount.


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 24, 2010)

trainplane1974 said:


> I just got that too. I have two upcoming AGR trips reserved. I was wondering if I should cancel and rebook them in order to get the rebate.


I just called and you don't have to cancel or rebook. The agent just kept my reservation  but put back my points that I paid and recharged for the trip and the rebate was almost instant  . I checked and it was there when I had hung up.  my rebate was 4,000 points    Oh happy days!


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 24, 2010)

saxman said:


> So if I get my points rebate of 10% back. Then later I decide I can't do my trip and I cancel. I wonder if they will catch that I already got a 2,000 point rebate or if it's overlooked and I get my full 20,000 points back.  This is why I think its odd they give the point rebate BEFORE you do your trip instead of after. An agent might forget to go look to see if you got a rebate a while ago and credit account the full amount.


I'm certain their computer will flag it if you cancel. Just a guess.


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > Update:
> ...


well what ever way we had to do it , it was worth the wait and $110 worth of points  is nothing to sneeze at in my case. Even if you waited less that ten minutes.


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 24, 2010)

RRrich said:


> What are they going by?? The date you redeemed the points (2/18/10) or the date that you will travel (7/21/10)
> Kind of looks like they didn't have everything figured out when they announced the promo.


It was figured out enough for them to give me back 4,000 points worth $110  . Let's all just roll with this one  and maybe we will net enough points to start planning our next reward trip  .


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 24, 2010)

RRrich said:


> Dang it!! I booked two 20K trips but I called at 7:30 CDT and AGR closed at 8:00 EDT!


Call them they will give it to you  . I booked in Jan. and they gave it to me almost instantly  . You can do this! My trip is may


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Mar 24, 2010)

saxman said:


> So if I get my points rebate of 10% back. Then later I decide I can't do my trip and I cancel. I wonder if they will catch that I already got a 2,000 point rebate or if it's overlooked and I get my full 20,000 points back.  This is why I think its odd they give the point rebate BEFORE you do your trip instead of after. An agent might forget to go look to see if you got a rebate a while ago and credit account the full amount.


The way it posted for me is that the rebate registered as separate "Bonus" point transactions. So quite possibly, if I canceled my 40,000 point trip, the 4K may stay up since it's a separate entry. OTOH, maybe the bonus is linked with the redemption and a cancellation would negate the bonus. Anyway, I'm not canceling.

The 2nd rep did ask me for my reservation number (made in early February) then she said "Yes that qualifies". So there might a number or code range they're looking at. Or, maybe it just matters that you haven't traveled yet. Or could it possibly even be retroactive? 

Anyone want to try asking?


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 24, 2010)

:angry: :angry: :angry: GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! :angry: :angry: :angry:

[RANT]

I called the regular (not select) number and was transferred to a 'redemption' expert. I explained what I wanted to do, as mentioned in the posts above. I have 3 AGR reservations totaling 62,000 points.

She inidcated this could not be done without cancelling and rebooking the reservations. I told her this had been done this morning at least 2 or 3 times based on what was posed in this thread. She even asked me about this thread and the website. I asked her how others could get the 10% redemption and yet she would not do the same. She indicated they had been told by the head of AGR (whoever that is) that they could not put the points back and re-charge them minus the 10%.

What 'department' did you guys talk to? Did you choose option 1 for booking an AGR trip or option 6 to talk to a rep?

I know I can call back and try again, but I am (as the British would say) *miffed* to say the least.

[/RANT]


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Mar 24, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> :angry: :angry: :angry: GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! :angry: :angry: :angry:
> What 'department' did you guys talk to? Did you choose option 1 for booking an AGR trip or option 6 to talk to a rep?


Talked to a rep; yes, it was option 6. My April trip was already booked and points were deducted Feb. 4. This morning, they credited back the original points, then deducted them again and also posted 2 X 2000 points as "Bonus" for a net redemption of 36,000 points, not 40,000 as originally deducted.

The 2nd rep was named Bridgette.


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 24, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Same here!
> I have 2 awards booked for 20k each, and my traveling partner has another 20K booked. So should I or should I not? :huh:
> 
> I just noticed this statement:
> ...


I got that in my email so I don't know how targeted it could be unless it is based like you said on buy points you did and maybe having the Chase card. On the other hand my sister has neither and she says she got it in her email. Never the less, I'm glad.  I'm 4,000 points to the good  Worth $110 plus I have another 4,000 points to buy before I reach my 10,000 buy points limit for the year :blink: which will net me another 1,200 points toward my next reward of a two zone roomette my next vacation  . I'm all smiles.  I'm just waiting for the first of April to buy my last 4,000. I bet the traveler has already broken the bank.


----------



## Sue in KY (Mar 24, 2010)

I just called (2 p.m. Eastern), and spoke with the NICEST young man -- this was on the AGR Select Customer Service line. He told me they'd only this noon received a memo from AGR and Chase saying that "from now on," the redemption was to be done only for future calls to redeem points. BUT that since they "hadn't been very clear about that in the customer e-mail," they were to honor calls made for recent redemption calls, although they must start over with each redemption "for account-auditing purposes."

(We had redeemed 60,000 points just last Tuesday for a pretty convoluted July '10 trip to the West Coast involving five trains, and on one of them we'd grabbed the very last bedroom, so I was on pins and needles while he put me on hold to complete the reservation -- but after about 5 minutes it was all accomplished, with no change in the reserved cars/bedrooms -- just a different reservation number in the e-mail he sent afterward.)

So YAY! for 6000 unexpected points!


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 24, 2010)

Sue in KY said:


> I just called (2 p.m. Eastern), and spoke with the NICEST young man -- this was on the AGR Select Customer Service line. He told me they'd only this noon received a memo from AGR and Chase saying that "from now on," the redemption was to be done only for future calls to redeem points. BUT that since they "hadn't been very clear about that in the customer e-mail," they were to honor calls made for recent redemption calls, although they must start over with each redemption "for account-auditing purposes."
> (We had redeemed 60,000 points just last Tuesday for a pretty convoluted July '10 trip to the West Coast involving five trains, and on one of them we'd grabbed the very last bedroom, so I was on pins and needles while he put me on hold to complete the reservation -- but after about 5 minutes it was all accomplished, with no change in the reserved cars/bedrooms -- just a different reservation number in the e-mail he sent afterward.)
> 
> So YAY! for 6000 unexpected points!


I called back and got the nicest young woman. They must be siblings.

Anyway, as Sue said, they can only cancel/rebook to get the 10% back. So I have three rewards, two at 30K and one at 2K. The first 30K and 2K had plenty of availability, so no problems canceling / rebooking. 3,200 points EASY and I have all the same rooms, etc...

BUT the other 30K reward (Pacific Surfliner - Texas Eagle - Cardinal - Crescent) has *NO* availability for bedrooms for any of the three sleeper segments. I am not convinced I should risk it and try that too, so I held off.

Opinions needed... Is it worth 3,000 points to risk canceling and rebooking when no other rooms are available on all three trains? I'm leaning toward NO.

Yikes.


----------



## ATXEagle (Mar 24, 2010)

I emailed AGR yesterday using the "contact us" form on their website. It looks like you must cancel and rebook and that the offer is only good through June 30th.

---

Thank you for contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards Service Center.

The 10% rebate offer went into effect on March 23, 2010. Redemption

reservations made prior to that date are not eligible for the redemption

rebate. The rebate offer expires on June 30, 2010.

For questions or concerns regarding your Amtrak Guest Rewards account,

please contact us at 1-800-307-5000, Monday-Friday 8am-8pm EST or visit

our website at www.amtrakguestrewards.com.

Regards,

Cindy

Amtrak Guest Rewards

--


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 24, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> Sue in KY said:
> 
> 
> > I just called (2 p.m. Eastern), and spoke with the NICEST young man -- this was on the AGR Select Customer Service line. He told me they'd only this noon received a memo from AGR and Chase saying that "from now on," the redemption was to be done only for future calls to redeem points. BUT that since they "hadn't been very clear about that in the customer e-mail," they were to honor calls made for recent redemption calls, although they must start over with each redemption "for account-auditing purposes."
> ...


Put me in the No way Jose catagory Jeff! You answered your own question already, the Cardinal is really tough and lately even the Eagles are running High Bucket and Full! I dont think the 3,000 points are worth risking a ride in coach over, you made out OK on the other two, as the song said "Dont worry, be happy!"   Jim


----------



## Sue in KY (Mar 24, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> ..
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Jeff --

I don't know -- I'm inclined to agree with Jim and say, don't chance it. My ONE segment (SEA-CHI on the Empire Builder) with no other bedroom available except the one I was (temporarily) vacating was nail-biting enough to wait through while the Nice Young Man cancelled/rebooked it -- waiting while the Nice Young Woman handled THREE of 'em would put my nerves in such a twitter they'd *still* be a-jangle by the time of our July AGR trip!


----------



## frugalist (Mar 24, 2010)

Over on the FlyerTalk forums, AGR Insider (an Amtrak Loyalty Marketing Senior Director) has posted the following additional information regarding the rebate promotion:



> We apologize for any confusion surrounding the 10% point rebate on Amtrak travel. Here is some additional information surrounding the offer: The 10% rebate on Amtrak travel redemptions is available to all Amtrak Guest Rewards Chase MasterCard card holders. It is available for your next Amtrak travel redemption, as long as “first purchase” bonus points have been posted to your Amtrak Guest Rewards account and your credit card is currently in open status. You must have the total amount of points required to complete the Amtrak travel redemption. The point rebate will automatically post to your AGR account following the completion of the redemption transaction, however should you cancel your reservation the rebate points will be removed from your account. Amtrak redemption reservations made prior to 3/23/2010 are not eligible for the redemption rebate. Amtrak cannot guarantee availability should you attempt to cancel an existing reservation and rebook to receive the redemption rebate. You are doing this at your own risk and must follow all standard cancellation rules. The 10% redemption rebate is a limited time promotional offer and subject to change.


His message is post #13 in the following thread

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-gues...mc-holders.html

This sheds a bit more light on the details of the promotion.


----------



## BeckysBarn (Mar 24, 2010)

trainplane1974 said:


> I emailed AGR yesterday using the "contact us" form on their website. It looks like you must cancel and rebook and that the offer is only good through June 30th.
> ---
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards Service Center.
> ...


Perhaps AGR should send a "correction" e-mail. It's nice that this forum can ferret out the answers, but AGR should make an official statement for all that received the e-mail. I, too, tried to find the terms & conditions on the web site, but to no avail.

Even on FlyerTalk, AGR Insider didn't mention an end date for the rebate.


----------



## Sue in KY (Mar 24, 2010)

frugalist said:


> Over on the FlyerTalk forums, AGR Insider (an Amtrak Loyalty Marketing Senior Director) has posted the following additional information regarding the rebate promotion:
> 
> 
> > We apologize for any confusion surrounding the 10% point rebate on Amtrak travel. Here is some additional information surrounding the offer: The 10% rebate on Amtrak travel redemptions is available to all Amtrak Guest Rewards Chase MasterCard card holders. It is available for your next Amtrak travel redemption, as long as “first purchase” bonus points have been posted to your Amtrak Guest Rewards account and your credit card is currently in open status. You must have the total amount of points required to complete the Amtrak travel redemption. The point rebate will automatically post to your AGR account following the completion of the redemption transaction, however should you cancel your reservation the rebate points will be removed from your account. Amtrak redemption reservations made prior to 3/23/2010 are not eligible for the redemption rebate. Amtrak cannot guarantee availability should you attempt to cancel an existing reservation and rebook to receive the redemption rebate. You are doing this at your own risk and must follow all standard cancellation rules. The 10% redemption rebate is a limited time promotional offer and subject to change.
> ...


Wow! Glad I called a couple of hours earlier -- AND that I didn't already have the tickets in hand!

Sounds like both AGR and Chase could've thought this one through a little more thoroughly before they made the initial offer ....


----------



## RRrich (Mar 24, 2010)

So those of us who were able to get rebates on reserations that we made in Jan and Feb took advantage of AGR/Chase not haveing thought out what they were doing


----------



## Sue in KY (Mar 24, 2010)

RRrich said:


> So those of us who were able to get rebates on reserations that we made in Jan and Feb took advantage of AGR/Chase not haveing thought out what they were doing


Even those of us who made the reservations just a few days ago!

Lucky ducks, weren't we?!


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 24, 2010)

This is an example of how having official AGR participation at the FlyerTalk site may not be as helpful as one might think. The FT participants stated how easy it was to convert an existing reservation and get the 10% points rebate. The Amtrak rep saw those postings and he pulled the plug on the practice. Maybe that was the plan all along and the AGR reps did not know any better. Yeah, maybe. Or, maybe not.

Now you have to cancel, and take your chances with a rebooking. Very nice. Of course, AGR and Amtrak could just lurk and get the same info, but this way they do it while appearing to be "helpful".

Loopholes: look out!


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 25, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> This is an example of how having official AGR participation at the FlyerTalk site may not be as helpful as one might think. The FT participants stated how easy it was to convert an existing reservation and get the 10% points rebate. The Amtrak rep saw those postings and he pulled the plug on the practice. Maybe that was the plan all along and the AGR reps did not know any better. Yeah, maybe. Or, maybe not.
> Now you have to cancel, and take your chances with a rebooking. Very nice. Of course, AGR and Amtrak could just lurk and get the same info, but this way they do it while appearing to be "helpful".
> 
> Loopholes: look out!


I was thinking the very same thing. That perhaps the rep was just here to spying on us for info :angry: . It is better to give than to take it back or cut it out all together. Some of us just need a break. We never had a issue of trust before <_< , but now it looks like we may have a trust issue among us on the herizon :angry: . Do we now have to be careful what we post for fear it might come back and bite us in the butt.


----------



## frugalist (Mar 25, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > This is an example of how having official AGR participation at the FlyerTalk site may not be as helpful as one might think. The FT participants stated how easy it was to convert an existing reservation and get the 10% points rebate. The Amtrak rep saw those postings and he pulled the plug on the practice. Maybe that was the plan all along and the AGR reps did not know any better. Yeah, maybe. Or, maybe not.
> ...


This is just my opinion, and I have nothing to go on other than my gut feelings, but I don't think there's anything nefarious going on here with Amtrak or AGR reps reading the forums. I think in this case, it was nothing more than AGR and Chase not having all their ducks lined up when they sent out the emails. The email certainly could've been constructed better, giving us more info about the current rebate deal. Maybe I'm just being naive, but I really don't think there's anything more to this than that. And I'm usually one of the first ones to be paranoid. 

[soapbox]

To me one of the greatest things about a forum like this is that we can all share ideas on how to get the most out of our AGR membership. If we have to start thinking twice about whether or not we should post something that comes to our attention, out of fear that Big Brother Is Watching, then I think the forum loses a great deal of its value. I hope it doesn't come to that.

[/soapbox]


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 25, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > This is an example of how having official AGR participation at the FlyerTalk site may not be as helpful as one might think. The FT participants stated how easy it was to convert an existing reservation and get the 10% points rebate. The Amtrak rep saw those postings and he pulled the plug on the practice. Maybe that was the plan all along and the AGR reps did not know any better. Yeah, maybe. Or, maybe not.
> ...


Also why not do something in our favor  . We provide valuable infor which saves their phones from being tied up for hours. Often we have more accurate information than the agents :unsure: on the phone and we reach more people for AGR and Amtrak at no cost to them.  That's why I say raise the buy point limit and extend the 30% bonus on buy points into the month of may or June. Everything we do here makes the traveler's vacation and trip better and more enjoyable for them adding a more positive face to Amtrak. And we do it all at no cost to Amtrak. Why shoot your cheering squad in the foot when they work for free. Everything I have learned here has made my vacations and trips better without calling customer service. Even we have helped make things run smoothly by answering the questions others want info on. Once the CL was very late and everyone connecting to EB missed the train by mere minutes and was angry :angry: mainly because they told us that they might hold the train but they couldn't. I stopped a couple of fools from attacking the amtrak rep by reminding them that none of these people were out there making our train late. And one fool went off because he was not being helped fast enough and so in a very loud voice I offered him my place since I was next. I told him to either take my place or he should shut up :angry: as these ladies did nothing to him so he shut up and he still would not take my place after I offered again. I reminded him that the train was gone and none of us was going anywhere. Let the Ladies help us. They thanked me quietly.


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 25, 2010)

Sue in KY said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


After confering with my travel partner, it's not worth the equivalent of $82.50 (or $41.25 each) to chance messing up a really good itinerary. (I'm using 2.5 cents/mile as my cost basis.)

So I'm happy for getting 3,200 points back for my first two awards, and that is enough 'risk' for me.


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 25, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> Sue in KY said:
> 
> 
> > AAARGH! said:
> ...


I told the AGR agent that I didn't want to rick losing what I already had and she told me that she would not touch my reservation but would take back my points that I used to redeem for the reward and recharge them and the rebate would be automatic  . I would ask again. If you don't get the answer you want then :blink: I would just leave it as is. It's worth a try. The agent I had was so very nice  and so very fast my rebated points were posted by the time I concluded my call. I checked. Are you talking a couple of thousand points?


----------



## sechs (Mar 25, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> This is an example of how having official AGR participation at the FlyerTalk site may not be as helpful as one might think. The FT participants stated how easy it was to convert an existing reservation and get the 10% points rebate. The Amtrak rep saw those postings and he pulled the plug on the practice. Maybe that was the plan all along and the AGR reps did not know any better. Yeah, maybe. Or, maybe not.


Maybe it was the people calling in, and the points walking out the door.
In any case, when there's a good deal out there, it's usually a good idea to make sure that the offerer doesn't know it....


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 26, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> I told the AGR agent that I didn't want to rick losing what I already had and she told me that she would not touch my reservation but would take back my points that I used to redeem for the reward and recharge them and the rebate would be automatic  . I would ask again. If you don't get the answer you want then :blink: I would just leave it as is. It's worth a try. The agent I had was so very nice  and so very fast my rebated points were posted by the time I concluded my call. I checked. Are you talking a couple of thousand points?


Unfortunately, this is what they stopped doing mid-day on Wednesday. Earlier in the day, they were doing this, but it got confusing for them (they didn't know whether they should be doing it that way). So an internal e-mail was sent out stating the only way to get this on existing reservations was the cancel / rebook method. I was 1 - 2 hours too late. :angry:

I tried three different people at AGR and got the same answer, so I think it is policy now.

For me it would have been 3,000 more points if i risked it on my third rezzy.


----------



## C&O RR (Mar 26, 2010)

I have an East Coast to West Coast trip (all bedrooms) that is divided into 4 segments and only one of the segments has any bedrooms left. I have re-booked the one. I am worried about canceling the other 3 segments and re-booking them as I might lose the bedrooms.

Has anyone risked canceling and re-booking when the room count is 0?

If so, how did it turn out for you?


----------



## Sue in KY (Mar 26, 2010)

C&O RR said:


> I have an East Coast to West Coast trip (all bedrooms) that is divided into 4 segments and only one of the segments has any bedrooms left. I have re-booked the one. I am worried about canceling the other 3 segments and re-booking them as I might lose the bedrooms.
> Has anyone risked canceling and re-booking when the room count is 0?
> 
> If so, how did it turn out for you?


One of mine (the Empire Builder) was -- I'd nabbed the very last (Bedroom A) of the bedrooms in the entire train. So the nice young man rebooked all the trains (Coast Starlight and Zephyr) that did still have bedrooms and then we both drew deep breaths and he _ReallyReallyReally__*QUICKLY*_ did the Builder one.

It worked, but that was a very long couple of minutes on hold!


----------



## Bigval109 (Mar 26, 2010)

sechs said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > This is an example of how having official AGR participation at the FlyerTalk site may not be as helpful as one might think. The FT participants stated how easy it was to convert an existing reservation and get the 10% points rebate. The Amtrak rep saw those postings and he pulled the plug on the practice. Maybe that was the plan all along and the AGR reps did not know any better. Yeah, maybe. Or, maybe not.
> ...


I guess we now have to be careful :unsure: what we post if it is a good deal or it will be taken back or canceled? :angry: Maybe there is a 006 among us reporting to M


----------



## jis (Mar 26, 2010)

Now I know what I was waiting for to get my reservations for the AU Gathering trip


----------



## amamba (Mar 26, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> This is an example of how having official AGR participation at the FlyerTalk site may not be as helpful as one might think. The FT participants stated how easy it was to convert an existing reservation and get the 10% points rebate. The Amtrak rep saw those postings and he pulled the plug on the practice. Maybe that was the plan all along and the AGR reps did not know any better. Yeah, maybe. Or, maybe not.
> Now you have to cancel, and take your chances with a rebooking. Very nice. Of course, AGR and Amtrak could just lurk and get the same info, but this way they do it while appearing to be "helpful".
> 
> Loopholes: look out!


I completely agree with you.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 15, 2010)

I guess that I should have thought about this working, but I called this week to cancel one segment of my upcoming trip, and had the points refunded, re-deducted and the bonus points added. I was booked CIN-CHI-PDX-ARI (Astoria, OR via a connecting bus) - I called to cancel the PDX-ARI bus ride, as we're just going to rent a car and take our time driving out to Astoria. Apparently the change to the reservation (the agent never said anything about canceling the whole thing and rebooking, and I'm in the same rooms as before) is enough to trigger the rebate.

So, if you've got a trip, maybe call in and see if you can move an endpoint by one stop and you can get a rebate.


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 15, 2010)

jis said:


> Now I know what I was waiting for to get my reservations for the AU Gathering trip


What is the AU gathering trip?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the move, Tom!

The gathering is the annual vet together for folks here to talk(and ride) trains in person. I'm working on the wife-to-be for a liberty pass that weekend.


----------



## alanh (May 7, 2010)

I noticed that the T&C for the AGR card now say that the rebate goes to 5% for redemptions after Aug. 1. The date is when you redeem the points, not when you actually travel.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jun 19, 2010)

alanh said:


> I noticed that the T&C for the AGR card now say that the rebate goes to 5% for redemptions after Aug. 1. The date is when you redeem the points, not when you actually travel.


Well a rebate that good wasn't going to last. However, 5% is better than nothing. I've got plenty of nothing.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 19, 2010)

But up to July 31, 2010 it's still 10% - even if you redeem on July 31, 2010 for a trip on May 16, 2011!


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm trying to get all of my trips booked before July 31st. So far I have booked my annual trip from NJ to FL next February (Bedroom), One way of an Auto Train trip in August (2 roomettes and a car)and 3 one ways from NJ to DC. Total points rebated are 8,900 or almost 3 one ways to DC. My daughter will attend college in DC starting this fall so they will come in handy!


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 14, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> But up to July 31, 2010 it's still 10% - even if you redeem on July 31, 2010 for a trip on May 16, 2011!


What if I booked now and have to make adjustments For my trip in May? What will happen? Will I have to rebook the whole trip and lose the bonus? I know when I'm planning to leave but I don't know when I'm coming back yet.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 14, 2010)

Likely, yes. I made an adjustment to a trip booked before the rebate started and got a rebate.  It stands to reason that the opposite would be true.


----------



## alanh (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a reminder that Friday is the last day to book and get the 10% rebate. (It's technically Saturday 7/31, but you can only book single-segment coach tickets that way. You have to call in to book anything else, and the call center isn't open weekends.)

Starting 8/1, the rebate is 5% for AGR Mastercard holders.


----------

